# Kansas city area 3d



## welldriller7 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just moved into the kansas city area. Are there any 3d ranges around. Or any good shoots. Try to get lined up for the upcoming season.


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

I am going to follow this tread. I don't currently know of any 3D ranges in the KC Metro. There was a small indoor one in Harrisonville at one point, but I believe they closed down. Other than that, the archery course at James A. Reed Wildlife Area in Lee's Summit is fun to walk and shoot on. Hopefully some other folks on here will have some info!


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

welldriller7 said:


> I just moved into the kansas city area. Are there any 3d ranges around. Or any good shoots. Try to get lined up for the upcoming season.


I’m not from Kc, so I don’t know what all is there, however I do know there is a very active club in Warrensburg but I can’t remember the name at the moment. 
They are an active Asa style club and it’s only an hour from KC MO. 
They held the Asa state shoot there this year. Nice shoot and event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

One other that I would definitely recommend is an annual event in lindsborg ks called the no bull 1000. 
They call it “the toughest 3d shoot on planet earth”. It’s about 3 hours from KC, but it is an awesome event if you like challenging yourself in 3d. 
2 day event that is specifically designed to be extremely tough. Super fun, well run event, great folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

What he said 👆. If your willing to travel Impulse Archery in Marysville ks has an awesome indoor 3d range. 30 targets with a max distance of 37yds. Heated and cooled indoors. Its probably a 3hr drive. They also host 3d shoots through the summer and they are worth the trip.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Tri County Rod and Gun club has a 3d league I believe. Only shot there one time for their whitetail warm-up shoot but it was a nice range. Archery Excellence is a really nice indoor range and they have indoor 3d.


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

its not 3d per say but there is a range in bonner springs called elevated archery can look it up on facebook targets out to 70 yards elevated platforms 3d targets as well as blocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

There is also a public FB page you could join called 'Missouri 3D Shoots" as well as other info regarding 3D on MissouriWhitetails.com. There are some good leads on both for around the state.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

pcpcow911 said:


> There is also a public FB page you could join called 'Missouri 3D Shoots" as well as other info regarding 3D on MissouriWhitetails.com. There are some good leads on both for around the state.


I pretty much run that group. If you have any questions PM me there or here. New indoor shooting place opening up in Harrisonville in January. As someone said earlier Tri-County and Elevated Archery in Bonner Springs. Many shoots around!!!!!


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

Very cool IMN2archery. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Ciscoguy (Jul 1, 2011)

James A Reed is an OK walk-through course, but it is not maintained very well. I often shoot straight through the targets, burying the fletchings. Landahl Archery Range is a much better range. It's not set up with 3d targets, but it is a very nice walk through, and I believe one of the clubs host some 3d there.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

You may start here also!!!


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

Crossroads/ Springfield MO.
Jan 26 (Chili Shoot)
Feb 9
Mar 9
Apr 13
May 11
Jun 8
Jul 13
Aug 10 (Club Championship)
Aug 24 (Bow Hunter Warm-up)
.
California Missouri Shooters Club/ California MO.
Jan 20
Feb 17
Mar 17
Apr 14
.
State Fair Archery Club/ Sedalia MO.
Mar 23
Apr 20
Aug 24 (Bowhunter 2 Person Team Best Arrow Shoot)
Sep 7
.
Twin Lake Bowbenders/ Cole Camp MO.
Feb 24
May 19
Jun29 (Night **** Shoot)
Jun 30
Jul 14
.
Jefferson County Bowmen/ Festus, MO.
Jan 20
Feb 17
Mar 17
Apr 17
.
Smokey Hollow Archers/ Palmyra, MO.
Apr 27 - 28 (Rhinehart R100)
May 18 - 19 (Door prizes for all)
Jun 22 - 23
Jul 27 - 28
Aug 24 - 25 (Yearly awards presentation)
.
Marshall Bowhunters/ Marshall MO.
Feb 10
Mar 10
Jun 9
Jul 18-20 MOJAM (Traditional only shoot)
Aug 4 (Bud Shoot)
.
Outdoor Addiction/Lonedell, MO.
Feb 16-17
Mar 9-10
Apr 13
Apr 14 (Iron buck Shoot off)
May 18
May 19 (Fit to hunt Ironman- like “Red Bull Shoot” format)
Jun 22-23
Aug 10-11
.
Yard Short Archery / Patton, MO.
Saturday registration from 7:30am-3pm
Sunday registration from 9am-12pm
Jan 26 - 27
Mar 2 - 3
Apr 6 - 7
May 4 - 5
Jun 1 - 2
Aug 17 - 18
Sep 7 - 8
.
Sutherlands Outdoors Indoor 3D/ Fulton, MO. (POC is Daniel AuBuchon)
Mar 8-9
Apr 12-13
May 10-11
Jun 14-15
Jul 19-20
Aug 16-17
. 
Arch Angel Bowhunters/ Aurora, MO
Mar 2 - 3 (DEERMAN)
.
Cherokee Bowhunters Club/ Neosho, MO 
Jun 29 -30 (DEERMAN)
.
Carroll County Bow Hunters/ Carrollton MO.
Indoor 3D - $15
Registration 4pm to 5:30pm
10 targets shot twice
1st time center 12's, 2nd time ASA 12's
Dec 29
Jan 26
Feb 16
.
8 Up Archery/ Summersville. MO. (registration 8am-2pm)
Feb 9
Mar 16
Apr 13
May 25
Jun 29
Jul 13 (This is a field shoot only starting at 9AM)
Aug 17
.
Addiction Archery Indoor 3D/ Harrisonville Mo
Feb 10 (Frozen February Shootout Indoor 3-D see flier)
.
Lebanon Area Bowhunters/ Lebanon, MO.
Jan 20 (chili shoot no awards)
Feb 17
Mar 17
Apr 14
May 19
Jun 9
Jul 14
Aug 18
Sep 8 (Tune up shoot no awards)
.
4J Archery/ St. James, MO.
Jan 26
Feb 23
Mar 30
May 11
Jun8
Sep 7
. 
Green Hills Archers/Laclede, MO
Mar 17
Apr 14
May 19
Jun 16
Jul 21
Aug 18


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

Tri-County Rod & Gun Club Archery/ Bonner Springs, KS (close for KC folks)
Feb 2 (Indoor 3D & Novelty Shoot)
Feb 9 (Indoor 3D & Novelty Shoot)
Feb 16 (Indoor 3D & Novelty Shoot)
Feb 23 (Indoor 3D & Novelty Shoot)
Mar 2 (Indoor 3D & Novelty Shoot)


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you IMN2archery! I am going to do the Harrisonville 3D tournament. That is way too close to home to miss.


----------

